# Sex games



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

I don’t mean sad passive aggressive sex games, I mean fun sex games. 
Do you and your spouse have any?

Many, many years ago my husband and I used to play “the spanking game”. He’d tell me that I had 10 spankings that morning. If I did nice things he’d take one away and if I did “naughty” things he’d add one. That night we’d see how many I had left. It made sure that we thought about sex all day and it was fun because he’d say “that’s one more” when we’d be around other people and it felt naughty. We haven’t done that in probably 10 years though...so that’s sad. 

We also have a massage/BJ trade deal. I love massages and he loves BJs so we have a deal that I’ll give him a BJ and then he’ll massage my shoulders. He just says “Feel like making a trade?” And I know what he means. It’s fun....although I’m not sure how it will work out now that my sex drive has skyrocketed. We may need to save it for period week from now on. 

Last night we played a game with foreplay. Lots of kissing and touching but only over panties/underwear until one of us cracked and begged for it. The “loser” had to clean the kitchen today. 

Do you do anything fun?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

This thread violates the Sex in Marriage rules. Closed.


----------

